# Sins of a Solar Empire - neues Weltraum RTS!



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2008)

Wer hats, wer hat davon gehört, wer interessiert sich dafür?

Ich muss sagen, auf den ersten Blick schauts durchaus recht interessant aus...


----------



## ED101 (20. Februar 2008)

Aussehen tut es wirklich gut, leider noch keine Infos dazu und auch noch nicht gespielt, bin aber auch interessiert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2008)

Naja, technisch gesehen ists nicht sehr aktuell...

vom Spielen her spielts sich durchaus recht nett, allerdings wurd kaum Wert aufs Micromanagment gestellt und 'nen Feldzug gibts auch nicht.


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. Februar 2008)

Habs ein paar mal  was gelesen über das game und bei ein paar shops gelistet gesehen. Die Nachfrage soll ziemlich groß sein, wenn man der Most wanted list bei einem Importshop glauben schenken darf


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2008)

Ja, liegt daran, das der Hunger nach Weltraum bei den PC-Usern gewaltig ist, wenn Elite 4 draußen ist, werden die PC User (insbesondere die älteren) sich darauf stürzen wie Fliegen auf 'nen Haufen...
Ist halt mal was anderes, der Hunger nach non FPS Games ist sehr groß!


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2008)

Hm, das Spiel ist schon ein wenig aufm Markt, hats noch niemand weiter gespielt??

Gab doch letztens erst ein paar Bilder davon auf der Main.


----------



## TheSomberlain (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich habs mir angeschafft und bin durchaus begeistert. Ich kann nicht genau sagen, was einen packt, für mich ist es das Gesamtkonzept.

Vorallem im Multiplayer-Modus macht es sehr viel Spass, hab mit nem Kumpel deswegen einfach mal spontan ne Nacht durchgemacht, obwohl wir nur ma kurz zu BurgerKing wollten xD


----------



## Gemil (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habe seid kurzem auch dieses Spiel und muss sagen ich bin begeistert.

Ich kann es jedem Strategen nur emfehlen. Es macht einfach riesen viel spaß. man kann sich unendlich große galaxieen erschaffen und dann gegen bi szu 10 gegner antreten. 

Allerdings gibt es auch etwas negatives... bei mir kommt es sehr häufig zum absturz im Single Player. Das kann den Spielspaß ganz schön lahm legen... zum glück gibt es aber eine autosave funktion*g

heute im laufe des tages soll die offizielle beta des 1.1 patches starten soweit ich weiß. Ich bin schon alle 10 minuten am gucken ob man den patch schon laden kann


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habs auch aber ich bin eher enttäuscht denn zu nem Strategie game gehört auch ne Kampagne und die ist nicht vorhanden ansonsten ist es echt Geil


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2008)

Ja, das ist wahr, das ist wirklich doof, das es eher ein reines MP Game ist...


----------



## TheSomberlain (25. Juli 2008)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> "zu nem Strategie game gehört auch ne Kampagne und die ist nicht vorhanden"



Wo steht das? 

Naja,es ist halt wirklich auf den MP-Part ausgelegt...und der macht definitiv ne Menge Spass


----------

